

Go offers scalable alternative to C++ - rainmaker23
http://www.sdtimes.com/link/36881

======
zedzedzed
Yeah right, Its a viable alternative to C or/and C++. I would go as far as to
say that it is the 'mid level language' of the 21st century.

